

Concept: Simple Collaborative Web Pages - goronbjorn
http://concept.so/

======
bowerbird
nice demo. should make some people think.

content-editable can be nice when it works, but it doesn't always work. for
example, i couldn't edit stickies-text in safari. (chrome worked.)

further, the cross-browser inconsistencies have \-- regrettably -- been
present for a long time, with seemingly little progress toward resolution.

doesn't negate anything that you have accomplished, but it might put a cap on
how far you can travel...

just so you know...

-bowerbird

